# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 2000s >  NAC GREECE contest dates 2009

## alex gerolymatos

*17 ΜΑΙΟΥ MR KRHTH-ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ,ΑΣΤΟΡΙΑ*

*31 ΜΑΙΟΥ ΠΑΝ.ΠΡΩΤΑΘΛΗΜΑ-ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ,ΔΗΜ.ΘΕΑΤΡΟ*

*6-7 ΙΟΥΝΙΟΥ ΠΑΓΚΟΣΜΙΟ ΠΡΩΤΑΘΛΗΜΑ DEN HAAG-ΟΛΛΑΝΔΙΑ*

*20 ΙΟΥΝΙΟΥ GRAND PRIX ΚΕΝΤΡΙΚΗΣ ΕΛΛΑΔΑΣ-ΛΑΜΙΑ ΜΕ ΧΡΗΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΕΠΑΘΛΑ*

Για την προκριση στο παγκοσμιο πρωταθλημα απαιτητε η συμετοχη και στους δυο αγωνες.
ΓΙΑ ΠΕΡΙΣΟΤΕΡΕΣ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΕΣ ΑΠΕΥΘΥΝΘΕΙΤΕ ΣΤΟΝ Α.ΓΕΡΟΛΥΜΑΤΟ Η Μ.ΧΡΥΣΟΒΕΡΓΗ.

----------


## slaine

αυτά είναι! πάμε ολλανδία ρεμάλια με τις μηχανες? έχω και κάτι φίλες να μας φιλοξενήσουν....  :01. Shifty:

----------


## tezaman

Μαρέσει ο τρόπος πού σκέφτεσαι Νίκο 8) 

φύγαμε 8)

----------


## Muscleboss

μάλιστα... καλό να ανακοινώνονται νωρίς οι ακριβείς ημερομηνίες των αγώνων.  :03. Clap:  

ΜΒ

----------


## slaine

> μάλιστα... καλό να ανακοινώνονται νωρίς οι ακριβείς ημερομηνίες των αγώνων.  
> 
> ΜΒ


+10000

----------


## Muscleboss

> Για την προκριση στο παγκοσμιο πρωταθλημα απαιτητε η συμετοχη και στους δυο αγωνες.


αυτο δεν το κατάλαβα καλά.... δηλαδή ποιοί θα προκριθούν για το παγκόσμιο; 

μου φαίνεται λίγο δύσκολο για ένα αθλητή να ταξιδέψει σε κρήτη ΚΑΙ κέρκυρα... και αν το κάνει θα πρέπει να κερδίσει τουλάχιστον στον ένα αγώνα;

αν μπορείτε εξηγήστε το λίγο αυτό.  :02. Confused2:  

ΜΒ

----------


## alex gerolymatos

Θα πρεπει να συμετασχει και στους δυο αγωνες για να παρει πρικριση το πιοι προκρινονται εξαρτατε απο το επιπεδο κατα ποσο μπορουν να σταθουν σε ενα παγκοσμιο για παραδειγμα μπορει στην κατηγορια body 2 να προκριθει ολη η τριαδα η σε μια αλλη κατηγορια κανενας διοτι δεν εχει επιπεδο.Η αξιολογηση γινετε αμερολιπτα απο τους διεθνεις κριτες της ομοσπονδιας,στοχος μας ειναι να συμετασχουμε με υψηλο επιπεδο αθλητων στους διεθνεις αγωνες και να μην πηγενουμε για τουρισμο πραγμα που τα τελευταια 2 χρινια εχουμε καταφερει.

----------


## tezaman

ελπίζω φέτος να τα πάμε καλύτερα, γιατί όταν οι Σπαρτιάτες είχανε σώμα οι άλλοι καθαρίζανε πατάτες  :01. Mr. Green:   :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Polyneikos

Συγχαρητηρια στους υπευθυνους της NAC που κανουν τόσο νωρις τον προγραμματισμό τους και ενημερωνουν τον κόσμο αλλά και τους αθλητες που ενδιαφέρονται να κατεβουν και να κανουν και εκεινοι τον προγραμματισμό τους.
κ. Γερολυματό σαν ελληνικη αποστολη έχετε καθορισμενο αριθμό αθλητων που μπορείτε να κατεβάζετε σε ένα παγκόσμιο;;

----------


## chrisberg

> ελπίζω φέτος να τα πάμε καλύτερα, γιατί όταν οι Σπαρτιάτες είχανε σώμα οι άλλοι καθαρίζανε πατάτες



 :03. Clap:   :03. Clap:   :03. Clap:   :03. Clap:   :03. Clap:   :03. Clap:   :03. Thumbs Up:   :03. Thumbs Up:   :03. Thumbs Up:

----------


## Muscleboss

> κ. Γερολυματό σαν ελληνικη αποστολη έχετε καθορισμενο αριθμό αθλητων που μπορείτε να κατεβάζετε σε ένα παγκόσμιο;;


θα το ρωτούσα και εγώ αυτό.

πάντως πέρα από το γρήγορο της ανακοίνωσης των αγώνων, η διοργάνωσή τους στην επαρχια (κρήτη, κέρκυρα) νομίζω ότι είναι κάτι καλό για το άθλημα.

ΜΒ

----------


## Polyneikos

ναι,ειναι καλο να γίνονται οι αγώνες εκτός κεντρου και ως προς την διαδοση του αθληματος και στο ότι ο κοσμος στις πόλεις της επαρχίας είναι και πιο διψασμένος και γεμίζει τις αίθουσες.

----------


## chrisberg

> ναι,ειναι καλο να γίνονται οι αγώνες εκτός κεντρου και ως προς την διαδοση του αθληματος και στο ότι ο κοσμος στις πόλεις της επαρχίας είναι και πιο διψασμένος και γεμίζει τις αίθουσες.


Του χρόνου να τον κάνουμε και σε άνυδρα νησιά. Χα! Χα! Χα!  :01. ROFL:   :01. ROFL:   :01. ROFL:

----------


## slaine

δεν κάνετε κανένα στο νάυπλιο?   :02. Idea:  
μόνο οι ντόπιοι αθλητές θα είναι 6 το λιγότερο...

----------


## alex gerolymatos

> δεν κάνετε κανένα στο νάυπλιο?   
> μόνο οι ντόπιοι αθλητές θα είναι 6 το λιγότερο...


Αμα εχει κεφι ο Τασος ο Κολυγκιονης να το κανουμε γιατι οχι.

----------


## Muscleboss

> κ. Γερολυματό σαν ελληνικη αποστολη έχετε καθορισμενο αριθμό αθλητων που μπορείτε να κατεβάζετε σε ένα παγκόσμιο;;


  :02. Confused2:   :01. Rolling Eyes:  

MB

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

οι αγώνες παιδιά είναι εδώ και χρόνια γνωστό οτι γίνονται πάντα μάιο και οκτώμβριο η νοέμβριο ανάλογα πάντα και με τους διεθνείς αγώνες εφόσον είναι και αγώνες πρόκρησης.

απο κεί και πέρα όταν εγω κάνω προετοιμασία για εκείνη την περίοδο εκείνο που με ενδιαφέρει είναι 2 μήνες πρίν να ξέρω την ακριβή ημερομηνία και για τον ακριβή χώρο ,αίθουσα ας το μάθω και πρίν δυο εβδομάδες δεν θα μου χαλάσει τίποτε εκτός αν είμαι μακρυά η εξωτερικό που θα χρειαστεί να ξέρω για να κλείσω εισητήρια που αν κάποιος έχει επαφή με την ομοσπονδία να στε σίγουροι ότι θα το μάθει.

αυτό έχει να κάνει με την έγκαιρη ανάθεση στον κατα τόπους διοργανωτή που και αυτόν τον συμφαίρει να αναλάβει έγκαιρα για να έχει χρόνο για την διοργάνωση , χορηγούς αίθουσα ,διαφήμηση  κτλ.

όσο αναφορά σ αυτό που ειπώθηκε για ακριβή αριθμό αθλητών εγώ έχω να πώ πώς είναι πολύ παρακυνδηνευμένο να λέει κάποιος κάτι τέτοιο με σιγουριά , γιατί δεν υπάρχουν δελτία αθλητή αλλά που να δεσμεύουν τον αθλητή να συμετέχει αποκλειστικά σε κάποια ομοσπονδία οπότε πώς να πείς με σιγουριά κάτι τέτοιο , αφού σε παγκόσμια βλέπουμε τους ίδιους αθλητες σε διαφορετικές ομοσπονδίες , γιατί και ο αθλητής με την υπάρχουσα κατάσταση λέει και τι θα με κάνουν αν πάω και σε άλλη ομοσπονδία <<θα μου κόψουν το νερό απο τ αυλάκι>>

επίσης είναι τόσο ρευστή η κατάσταση πλέον που βλέπεις την μια χρονια να συμετέχουν πολλοί και να γεμίζουν κατηγορίες και την άλλη να τους ψάχνεις και οι κριτές να είναι περισσότεροι απο τούς αθλητές.

και να μην ξεχνάμε οτι καλώς η κακώς κάποιοι νόμοι περί διαγραφής αθλητών απο ομοσπονδίες δεν απέδοσαν ,γιατί δεν έπεισαν τους αθλητες οτι γίνετε για το καλό των διοργανώσεων , ασχετα αν υπήρχε τέτοια πρόθεση το θέμα είναι να πείσεις τον άλλον να το υιοθετήσει 

για να το κάνω πιό λιανα εφόσον η ομοσπονδία δεν δίνει μισθό στον αθλητή πράγμα που βεβαίως δεν γίνετε , εδω δεν γίνετε σε ολυμπιακά αθλήματα , με την απλη λογική τι ζητάει ο αθλητής μια ηθική ικανοποίηση και πώς μπορεί να γίνει αυτή κάνοντας σωστές διοργανώσεις και προβάλοντας σωστά τούς αγώνες σε όλα τα μέσα έντυπα και μή , καθώς και στο διαδύκτιο για να χαρεί και αυτός που συμετέχει σε όλα τα μέσα και τα περιοδικά που είναι στον χώρο να καταλάβουν πώς δεν πρέπει να ζητάν οικονομικά οφέλη απο τους αγώνες γιατί σαν έγκυρα περιοδικά τού χώρου για να είναι αξιόπιστα οφείλουν να τα προβάλουν σαν είδηση και γεγονός 

όπως κάνουμε και εμείς στο φόρουμ χωρίς να μεροληπτούμε υπέρ της μιας η άλλης ομοσπονδίας αρκεί βέβαια να έχουμε υλικό και πιστέψετε δεν υπάρχει αθλητής που να είναι αρνητικός να έχει προβολή σε οποιοδήποτε μέσο που να έχει πρόσβαση ο ενδιαφερόμενος για να ενημερωθεί .

----------


## alex gerolymatos

Για τον ακριβη αριθμο των αθλητων θα γνωριζουμε τοτε αν και η ελληνικη αποστολη λογικα θα αποτελειτε απο 6 αθλητες σημαντικο βεβαια ειναι να στεκονται σε τετοιο επιπεδο.Με τον Ηλια θα διαφωνησω ειναι σημαντικο οι αθλητες(που κανουν σοβαρη προετημασια) να γνωριζουν απο πολυ νωριτερα την ημ.των αγωνων μην ξεχνας Ηλια οτι και με τον Αργυρη παλαια τους ανακοινωναμε 5 μηνες πιο νωρις,Ηλια η προσκληση για να ερθεται στους αγωνες μας ισχυει και αυτην την φορα πιστευω να τα καταφερετε.

----------


## KontorinisMD

Γενικά όσο νωρίτερα ανακοικώνονται τόσο καλύτερα και σωστή κίνηση από τη NAC, αλλά πιστεύω ότι σχετικά με την ακριβή ημερομηνία, γύρω στους 3 μήνες πρίν είναι αρκετά να ξέρει ο αθλητής την ακριβή μέρα.

Εξάλλου συνήθως ας πούμε η WABBA κάνει αγώνες το τελευταίο Σαβ/Κυρ του Μαίου, και από τα μέσα Μαίου έως αρχές Ιουνίου γίνονται τα περισσότερα πανελλήνια πρωταθλήματα.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

όλα είναι σχετικά όταν ξέρουμε οι αγώνες είναι πχ μάιο πρίν το παγκόσμιο η πανευρωπαικό της αντίστοιχης ομοσπονδίας  και 3 μήνες πρίν να γνωρίζουμε την ημερομηνία καλά είναι , αυτό όμως δεν είναι καν θέμα αντιπαράθεσης  εγώ αν διοργάνωνα θα ήθελα αν γινόταν και ένα χρόνο πρίν να το ήξερα να κάνω σωστή οργάνωση με χορηγούς .

άρα δεν κολάμε στούς 3 η 5 μήνες αλλού είναι το πρόβλημα αν το  ββ είναι δελεαστικό σαν άθλημα στο να ελκύει τους αθλητες να συμετάσχουν και να υπάρχει σωστή προβολή και οι τίτλοι να έχουν αξία .

με λίγα λόγια να υπάρχουν κίνητρα θα μου πείτε παλιά τι κίνητρα υπήρχαν μα και η αγάπη που έδειχνε ο κόσμος και ο θαυμασμός και ο σεβασμός κίνητρο ήταν ,όταν εγώ δεν προλάβαινα επειδή ήμουν όλο τον χρόνο σε φόρμα και μας καλούσαν σε επιδείξεις και σεμινάρια και σε συνδιασμό με σπιδείξεις αερομπικ μόνο στην κομοτινή είχα πάει πάνω απο 10 φορές και μάλιστα μια φορά είχα  κάνει επίδειξη σε κλάμπ και ήταν η πετρουλάκη με την αδερφή της και ακόμη μια για επίδειξη  αερόμπικ .

επίσης θυμάμε σε μια ντισκο είχαν μαζευτεί πάνω απο 3500 άτομα και είμασταν καμια δεκαπενταρια αθλητες και από αθήνα ήταν και ο δημήτρης ο κλαδούχος παλιος μρ ελλας και μια άλλη φορά και ο τζίμης μεντής και κάποιοι άλλοι δεν θυμάμε τώρα και να φανταστείτε τώρα τόσα άτομα ούτε  σε αγώνες δεν είναι .

----------


## Polyneikos

Πιστεύω Ηλία ότι στην εποχή σου υπήρχαν λαμπρά ονόματα που γεμίζαν μια σκηνη και σε έπιανε δεος.
Να μην ξαναλέμε ονόματα,τα έχουμε αναφέρει πολλές φορές.Τώρα υπάρχουν λιγότεροι αθλητές τόσης μεγάλης εμβέλειας  και κάποιοι άλλοι που απλά τους πλαισιώνουν.Επίσης τότε οι αθλητες είχαν μια πορεία,δεν ήταν κομήτες,μια να κατεβαινουν και μετα να τους ξαναβλέπεις μετα από 2 χρόνια.ίσως και ο κόσμος να ήταν πιο διψασμένος,με λιγότερες ομοσπονδίες και βασικά πολλους αθλητές που να γεμίζουν τις κατηγορίες,μπορεί να μην έχω προλάβει αυτες τις εποχές αλλά απο περιγραφες παλαιοτέρων πραγματικά ήταν χρυσή εποχη,πολύ θα ήθελα να τις είχα ζήσει !!
Πάντως για να μην χαλάω και το τόπικ πιστέυω ότι η Nac δείχνει κάποια καλα δείγματα για νεοσύστατη σχετικα ομοσπονδία και καλα θα είναι να χειροκροτουμε τετοιες προσπαθειες.

----------


## chrisberg

> Πιστεύω Ηλία ότι στην εποχή σου υπήρχαν λαμπρά ονόματα που γεμίζαν μια σκηνη και σε έπιανε δεος.
> Να μην ξαναλέμε ονόματα,τα έχουμε αναφέρει πολλές φορές.Τώρα υπάρχουν λιγότεροι αθλητές τόσης μεγάλης εμβέλειας  και κάποιοι άλλοι που απλά τους πλαισιώνουν.Επίσης τότε οι αθλητες είχαν μια πορεία,δεν ήταν κομήτες,μια να κατεβαινουν και μετα να τους ξαναβλέπεις μετα από 2 χρόνια.ίσως και ο κόσμος να ήταν πιο διψασμένος,με λιγότερες ομοσπονδίες και βασικά πολλους αθλητές που να γεμίζουν τις κατηγορίες,μπορεί να μην έχω προλάβει αυτες τις εποχές αλλά απο περιγραφες παλαιοτέρων πραγματικά ήταν χρυσή εποχη,πολύ θα ήθελα να τις είχα ζήσει !!
> Πάντως για να μην χαλάω και το τόπικ πιστέυω ότι η Nac δείχνει κάποια καλα δείγματα για νεοσύστατη σχετικα ομοσπονδία και καλα θα είναι να χειροκροτουμε τετοιες προσπαθειες.



 :03. Clap:   :03. Clap:   :03. Clap:   :03. Clap:   :03. Clap:  

Νεότερες πληροφορίες: 31 Mαίου ο αγώνας στην Kέρκυρα!!!

----------


## alex gerolymatos

17 ΜΑΙΟΥ MR KRHTH-ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ,ΑΣΤΟΡΙΑ

31 ΜΑΙΟΥ ΠΑΝ.ΠΡΩΤΑΘΛΗΜΑ-ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ,ΔΗΜ.ΘΕΑΤΡΟ

6-7 ΙΟΥΝΙΟΥ ΠΑΓΚΟΣΜΙΟ ΠΡΩΤΑΘΛΗΜΑ DEN HAAG-ΟΛΛΑΝΔΙΑ

20 ΙΟΥΝΙΟΥ GRAND PRIX  ΚΕΝΤΡΙΚΗΣ ΕΛΛΑΔΑΣ-ΛΑΜΙΑ* ΜΕ ΧΡΗΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΕΠΑΘΛΑ.*

Η NAC ΑΝΑΠΤΥΣΕΤΕ ΜΕ ΓΡΗΓΟΡΟΥΣ ΡΥΘΜΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΜΟΝΗ ΠΟΥ ΔΙΟΡΓΑΝΩΝΕΙ 3 ΑΓΩΝΕΣ ΤΟΝ ΜΑΙΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ.

ΓΙΑ ΠΛΗΡ. info@nac-greece.gr
H ΑΠΟ ΤΟΥΣ Μ.ΧΡΥΣΟΒΕΡΓΗ ΚΑΙ Α.ΓΕΡΟΛΥΜΑΤΟ ΜΕΣΟ ΤΟΥ FORUM.

----------


## Polyneikos

Ευχαριστούμε το προεδρείο της ΝΑC για την ενημερωση για τους αγώνες καθως και τις προσπαθειες που καταβαλλει για την αναπτυξη του αθληματος.
Ο αγωνας της Κερκυρας καθως και η αφίσσα υπάρχει εδω :

http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthread.php?t=3546

Το παγκόσμιο στην Ολλανδία  καθως και η αφίσσα υπάρχει εδω :

http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthread.php?t=4024

Τον αγωνα στην Λαμία θα τον διοργανωσει ο Σιώτης;Κατι τετοιο είχε ακουστεί γενικα ... :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## alex gerolymatos

> Ευχαριστούμε το προεδρείο της ΝΑC για την ενημερωση για τους αγώνες καθως και τις προσπαθειες που καταβαλλει για την αναπτυξη του αθληματος.
> Ο αγωνας της Κερκυρας καθως και η αφίσσα υπάρχει εδω :
> 
> http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthread.php?t=3546
> 
> Το παγκόσμιο στην Ολλανδία καθως και η αφίσσα υπάρχει εδω :
> 
> http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthread.php?t=4024
> 
> Τον αγωνα στην Λαμία θα τον διοργανωσει ο Σιώτης;Κατι τετοιο είχε ακουστεί γενικα ...


Ο αγωνας της Λαμιας διοργανωνετε απο τον Σιωτη υπο την αιγιδα της NAC.

Βλεπετε οτι δεν ειμαστε μονο λογια σας υποσχεθηκαμε πολλους αγωνες και αυτο ειναι μονο η αρχη του χρονου τον Μαιο θα γινουν 5 μονο με πολλους αγωνες θα παει μπροστα το αθλημα.

----------


## Muscleboss

τα συγχαρητήριά μας στη NAC που πρωτοπορεί και τολμά.  :03. Clap: 
οι συνεχόμενοι αγώνες στην επαρχία βοηθούν σημαντικά το άθλημα.

καλή επιτυχία από το  :bodybuilding.gr: 


ΜΒ

----------


## slaine

καλή επιτυχία στις διοργανώσεις  :01. Smile Wide:

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

Kαλή επιτυχία στους διοργανωτές κ σε ολους τους συμμετεχοντες αθλητές

----------


## billys15

> μονο με πολλους αγωνες θα παει μπροστα το αθλημα.


Η αληθεια να λεγεται :03. Thumb up: 

Καλη επιτυχια.

----------


## alex gerolymatos

17 Μαιου στο κινηματοθεατρο Αστορια στο Ηρακλειο.
Η διαμονη για ολους τους αθλητες ειναι δωρεαν,ο αγωνας θα καλυφθει απο το CRETA TV.Αλλα για να μην γραφω πολλα λογια οσοι εχουν παρακολουθισει στο παρελθον αυτον τον αγωνα ας γραψουν τις εμπειριες τους.
ΣΑΣ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΟΥΜΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΓΙΑ ΜΙΑ ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΗ ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΜΟΝΟ Η NAC ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΠΡΟΣΦΕΡΕΙ.

----------


## alex gerolymatos

31 Μαιου Κερκυρα στο Δημοτικο Θεατρο,η διαμονη των αθλητων ειναι βεβαια δωρεαν και ο αγωνας ειναι προκριση για το παγκοσμιο στην Ολλανδια.
ΕΛΑΤΕ ΝΑ ΖΗΣΕΤΕ ΜΙΑ ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΗ ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΜΟΝΟ Η NAC ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΠΡΟΣΦΕΡΕΙ.

----------


## Muscleboss

Παιδία ξέρουμε τίποτα για τα χρηματικά έπαθλα που θα δωθούν στη Λαμία στον αγώνα τις NAC στις 20 Ιουνίου?? Σε ποιόυς και πόσα?

Ακούω κάτι κουφές φήμες, αλλά δεν έχω ακούσει τπτ επίσημο ακόμα και νομίζω ότι θα ενδιαφέρει και τους αθλητές.

Εγώ πρώτα ο Θεός σχεδιάζω να βρίσκομαι στον αγώνα με φίλους.

ΜΒ

----------


## chrisberg

> 17 ΜΑΙΟΥ MR KRHTH-ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ,ΑΣΤΟΡΙΑ
> 
> 31 ΜΑΙΟΥ ΠΑΝ.ΠΡΩΤΑΘΛΗΜΑ-ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ,ΔΗΜ.ΘΕΑΤΡΟ
> 
> 6-7 ΙΟΥΝΙΟΥ ΠΑΓΚΟΣΜΙΟ ΠΡΩΤΑΘΛΗΜΑ DEN HAAG-ΟΛΛΑΝΔΙΑ
> 
> 20 ΙΟΥΝΙΟΥ GRAND PRIX  ΚΕΝΤΡΙΚΗΣ ΕΛΛΑΔΑΣ-ΛΑΜΙΑ* ΜΕ ΧΡΗΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΕΠΑΘΛΑ.*
> 
> Η NAC ΑΝΑΠΤΥΣΕΤΕ ΜΕ ΓΡΗΓΟΡΟΥΣ ΡΥΘΜΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΜΟΝΗ ΠΟΥ ΔΙΟΡΓΑΝΩΝΕΙ 3 ΑΓΩΝΕΣ ΤΟΝ ΜΑΙΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ.
> ...



Και μόνο που θα είναι η Ολγα Φαρμάκη στην Κερκυρα έχουμε λόγο να είμαστε όλοι εκεί!!!

----------


## king sait

> *17 ΜΑΙΟΥ MR KRHTH-ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ,ΑΣΤΟΡΙΑ
> 
> 31 ΜΑΙΟΥ ΠΑΝ.ΠΡΩΤΑΘΛΗΜΑ-ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ,ΔΗΜ.ΘΕΑΤΡΟ
> 
> 6-7 ΙΟΥΝΙΟΥ ΠΑΓΚΟΣΜΙΟ ΠΡΩΤΑΘΛΗΜΑ DEN HAAG-ΟΛΛΑΝΔΙΑ
> 
> 20 ΙΟΥΝΙΟΥ GRAND PRIX ΚΕΝΤΡΙΚΗΣ ΕΛΛΑΔΑΣ-ΛΑΜΙΑ ΜΕ ΧΡΗΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΕΠΑΘΛΑ*
> 
> Για την προκριση στο παγκοσμιο πρωταθλημα απαιτητε η συμετοχη και στους δυο αγωνες.
> ΓΙΑ ΠΕΡΙΣΟΤΕΡΕΣ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΕΣ ΑΠΕΥΘΥΝΘΕΙΤΕ ΣΤΟΝ Α.ΓΕΡΟΛΥΜΑΤΟ Η Μ.ΧΡΥΣΟΒΕΡΓΗ.


Να επισημάνουμε  ότι κάθε αθλητής έχει δικαίωμα  να έχει και ένα συνοδό όπου τα έξοδα είναι καλυμμένα από τον διοργανωτή του αγώνα .
Ο κάθε αθλητής την μέρα του αγώνα θα έχει δωρεάν φαγητό στο χώρο  της εκδηλώσεις

----------


## KATERINI 144

king sait παραγοντας τις nac εισαι ?! γραψε γιατι δεν εχει νοημα ετσι, πρωτο σου ποστ ειναι με μπερδεψες!

και αν ησχυει αυτο που λες ειναι αν μη τη αλλο πολυ καλο για το ββ πανω απο ολα.

----------


## Polyneikos

ο Κing Sait είναι ο αθλητης Γιώργος Σαϊτ,ο οποιος είναι κ διοργανωτης του grand prix της Κερκυρας,οπότε με αυτη την ιδιότητα τοποθετείται.
Γιωργο καλώς ήρθες στην παρέα μας και συγχαρητηρια για την πολύ καλή προσπάθεια που κανεις,αυτες οι κινησεις αναβαθμίζουν το άθλημα μας και εξυπηρετουν τους αθλητες. :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Παιδία ξέρουμε τίποτα για τα χρηματικά έπαθλα που θα δωθούν στη Λαμία στον αγώνα τις NAC στις 20 Ιουνίου?? Σε ποιόυς και πόσα?
> 
> Ακούω κάτι κουφές φήμες, αλλά δεν έχω ακούσει τπτ επίσημο ακόμα και νομίζω ότι θα ενδιαφέρει και τους αθλητές.
> 
> Εγώ πρώτα ο Θεός σχεδιάζω να βρίσκομαι στον αγώνα με φίλους.
> 
> ΜΒ


Τελικα αυτη η πολύ κομβικη ερωτηση δεν απαντηθηκε :02. Clown2:  :02. Clown2:

----------


## king sait

> king sait παραγοντας τις nac εισαι ?! γραψε γιατι δεν εχει νοημα ετσι, πρωτο σου ποστ ειναι με μπερδεψες!
> 
> και αν ησχυει αυτο που λες ειναι αν μη τη αλλο πολυ καλο για το ββ πανω απο ολα.


καλυσπερα και απο εμενα ειμαι ο γιωργος ο σαιτ  και ειμαι ο διοργανοτης του αγωνα της κερκυρας.

----------


## Polyneikos

Βασικη πληροφορία για τον αγωνα της Κερκυρας:Εσυ Γιώργο και ο Κωστελετος θα παίξετε;;

----------


## Polyneikos

*Ποστάρω την αναγγελία του αγωνα που διοργανωνει ο Γιώργος Σαϊτ στην Κέρκυρα,στις 31 Μαϊου 2009,υπό την αιγίδα της Ναc.Πληροφορίες από πηγες μου λένε ότι έχει εξασφαλιστει ήδη ενας πολύ καλός ικανοποιητικος αριθμος συμμετεχόντων αθλητων...Η αφίσσα του αγωνα αναμένεται ...*

----------


## KATERINI 144

> καλυσπερα και απο εμενα ειμαι ο γιωργος ο σαιτ  και ειμαι ο διοργανοτης του αγωνα της κερκυρας.


welcome λοιπον και καλη επιτυχια στη διοργανωση,  με αυτα που γραφεις ποιο πανω ειναι αναμφισβιτιτη   :03. Clap:

----------


## king sait

> Βασικη πληροφορία για τον αγωνα της Κερκυρας:Εσυ Γιώργο και ο Κωστελετος θα παίξετε;;


εγω δε θα αγωνιστω αλλα ετοιμαζω 8 ατομα μεσα σε αυτα και ο γιωργος ο κωστελετος και η κορικη βαρβαρα

----------


## mantus3

> εγω δε θα αγωνιστω αλλα ετοιμαζω 8 ατομα μεσα σε αυτα και ο γιωργος ο κωστελετος και η κορικη βαρβαρα


καλη επιτιχια κ στους 8... παιζουν μεσα στο "σπιτι" τους οποτε ειναι δυσκολα τα πραγματα για αυτους...  :05. Weights: 

οι ενεργειες την NAC ειναι αξιοθαυμαστες παντως..

----------


## king sait

> καλη επιτιχια κ στους 8... παιζουν μεσα στο "σπιτι" τους οποτε ειναι δυσκολα τα πραγματα για αυτους... 
> 
> οι ενεργειες την NAC ειναι αξιοθαυμαστες παντως..


οι περισοτεροι ειναι νεοι αθλητες  σκοποσ ολων ειναι να αγωνιστουν σε περισσοτερο απο εναν αγωνα.

----------


## king sait



----------


## Spyro D

ρε παιδια.....ποια θα κανει guest????ολγα φαρμακη...? :01. Unsure:

----------


## Polyneikos

Sπύρο απλα θα είναι εκει,guest εμφανιση θα κανει,όχι guest posing..Aλίμονο !!

----------


## Spyro D

Συγνωμη ρε παιδια μην με παρεξηγησετε απλα μια ερωτηση θελω να κανω.....τι σχεση εχει η κοπελα με το αθλημα μας?δεν το πιανω......... :02. Bang Head:  :02. Bang Head:  :02. Bang Head:  :02. Bang Head:

----------


## the_big_litho

Δεν εχει καμια σχεση με το αθλημα απλα θα παραβρεθει εκει, μπορει να κανει καμια απονομη, παρουσιαση η κατι αλλο.

----------


## ANONIO

παιδια ειμαι απο ηρακλειο κρητης και θελω να παω αστορια με την κοπελα μου στους αγωνες να παρακολουθησουμε..πληρωνεις εισοδο πρεπει να κανω κρατηση θεσεων τπτ τετοιο?ρωταω επειδη δεν εχω παει ποτε ξανα!σας ευχαριστω.

----------


## alex gerolymatos

Καλησπερα μετα απο μια συντομη απουσια μου στο εξωτερικο σας ενημερωνο για την περιβοητη μαχη της κρητης.Οπως παντα ραντεβου στο ΑΣΤΟΡΙΑ Κυριακη βραδυ,τα περισοτερα εισητηρια ειναι προπουλημενα η αιθουσα λοιπον θα ειναι γεματη οπως παντα με ενα καταπληκτικο σκηνηκο(αν και βλεπω οτι της μοδας ειναι μια μοκετα στο παρκε!!!!!).Κανονικα ηταν καλεσμενος ο Μιχαλης Κεφαλιανος αλλα αφου θα αγωνιζετε στην Αμερικη καλεσμενος θα ειναι ενας αλλος καταπληκτικος αθλητης ο ΜΑΝΩΛΗΣ ΚΑΡΑΜΑΝΛΑΚΗΣ.
Σας περιμενο ολους να ζησετε ενα ΜΙΣΤΕΡ ΚΡΗΤΗ.

----------


## ANONIO

> Καλησπερα μετα απο μια συντομη απουσια μου στο εξωτερικο σας ενημερωνο για την περιβοητη μαχη της κρητης.Οπως παντα ραντεβου στο ΑΣΤΟΡΙΑ Κυριακη βραδυ,τα περισοτερα εισητηρια ειναι προπουλημενα η αιθουσα λοιπον θα ειναι γεματη οπως παντα με ενα καταπληκτικο σκηνηκο(αν και βλεπω οτι της μοδας ειναι μια μοκετα στο παρκε!!!!!).Κανονικα ηταν καλεσμενος ο Μιχαλης Κεφαλιανος αλλα αφου θα αγωνιζετε στην Αμερικη καλεσμενος θα ειναι ενας αλλος καταπληκτικος αθλητης ο ΜΑΝΩΛΗΣ ΚΑΡΑΜΑΝΛΑΚΗΣ.
> Σας περιμενο ολους να ζησετε ενα ΜΙΣΤΕΡ ΚΡΗΤΗ.


εισητηρια απο που μπορω να παρω?και ποσο εχουν?

----------


## KATERINI 144

Καλή επιτυχία στη διοργάνωση   :03. Clap:

----------


## ANONIO

εισητηρια απο που μπορω να παρω?και ποσο εχουν?μπορειτε να μου απαντησετε σας παρακαλω χωρις να με αγνοειται??

----------


## KATERINI 144

ανονιο δε σε αγνοει κανενας, μπορει να μην ειναι συνδεμενος ο κυριος γεροληματος, θα σου απαντησει μη βιαζεσαι.

----------


## Polyneikos

> Καλησπερα μετα απο μια συντομη απουσια μου στο εξωτερικο σας ενημερωνο για την περιβοητη μαχη της κρητης.Οπως παντα ραντεβου στο ΑΣΤΟΡΙΑ Κυριακη βραδυ,τα περισοτερα εισητηρια ειναι προπουλημενα η αιθουσα λοιπον θα ειναι γεματη οπως παντα με ενα καταπληκτικο σκηνηκο(αν και βλεπω οτι της μοδας ειναι μια μοκετα στο παρκε!!!!!).*Κανονικα ηταν καλεσμενος ο Μιχαλης Κεφαλιανος αλλα αφου θα αγωνιζετε στην Αμερικη καλεσμενος θα ειναι ενας αλλος καταπληκτικος αθλητης ο ΜΑΝΩΛΗΣ ΚΑΡΑΜΑΝΛΑΚΗΣ.*
> Σας περιμενο ολους να ζησετε ενα ΜΙΣΤΕΡ ΚΡΗΤΗ.


Αυτό είναι σίγουρο κ εξασφαλισμενο;Ο Καραμανλακης ως γνωστον είναι επαγγελματίας της Ifbb και δεν ξερω πόσο του επιτρεπεται να συμμετεχει κ να υποστηριζει άλλες ομοσπονδίες.
Επίσης είχα κανει ένα ερωτημασε αυτό το τόπικ  τι υψους θα είναι τα χρηματικα ποσα στον αγωνα της Λαμίας αλλά δεν έχει απαντηθει ακόμα.Μπορουν να υπάρχουν διευκρινισεις πανω σε αυτο ;;Ευχαριστω εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## thegravijia

> Αυτό είναι σίγουρο κ εξασφαλισμενο;Ο Καραμανλακης ως γνωστον είναι επαγγελματίας της Ifbb και δεν ξερω πόσο του επιτρεπεται να συμμετεχει κ να υποστηριζει άλλες ομοσπονδίες.
> Επίσης είχα κανει ένα ερωτημασε αυτό το τόπικ τι υψους θα είναι τα χρηματικα ποσα στον αγωνα της Λαμίας αλλά δεν έχει απαντηθει ακόμα.Μπορουν να υπάρχουν διευκρινισεις πανω σε αυτο ;;Ευχαριστω εκ των προτέρων.


ποτε εχει στη λαμια αγωνα και που γινεται???????????????

----------


## Polyneikos

> 17 ΜΑΙΟΥ MR KRHTH-ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ,ΑΣΤΟΡΙΑ
> 
> 31 ΜΑΙΟΥ ΠΑΝ.ΠΡΩΤΑΘΛΗΜΑ-ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ,ΔΗΜ.ΘΕΑΤΡΟ
> 
> 6-7 ΙΟΥΝΙΟΥ ΠΑΓΚΟΣΜΙΟ ΠΡΩΤΑΘΛΗΜΑ DEN HAAG-ΟΛΛΑΝΔΙΑ
> 
> 20 ΙΟΥΝΙΟΥ GRAND PRIX ΚΕΝΤΡΙΚΗΣ ΕΛΛΑΔΑΣ-ΛΑΜΙΑ* ΜΕ ΧΡΗΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΕΠΑΘΛΑ.*
> 
> Η NAC ΑΝΑΠΤΥΣΕΤΕ ΜΕ ΓΡΗΓΟΡΟΥΣ ΡΥΘΜΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΜΟΝΗ ΠΟΥ ΔΙΟΡΓΑΝΩΝΕΙ 3 ΑΓΩΝΕΣ ΤΟΝ ΜΑΙΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ.
> ...





> ποτε εχει στη λαμια αγωνα και που γινεται???????????????


Στην Λαμία ο αγώνας διοργανωνεται στις 20 Ιουνίου από τον γνωστό πρωταθλητη Σιώτη Παναγιώτη,το ακριβως που, θα το μαθουμε.

----------


## thegravijia

λογικα η στο θεατρο η στο κλειστο γυμναστηριο...

παιζει να κανει κανα guest ο σιωτης?
ξερουμε τιποτα αλλο για αυτο τον αγωνα?

----------


## Muscleboss

> εισητηρια απο που μπορω να παρω?και ποσο εχουν?μπορειτε να μου απαντησετε σας παρακαλω χωρις να με αγνοειται??


εισητήρια σίγουρα θα υπάρξουν την ημέρα του αγώνα. θα μπορείς να προμηθευτείς στο αστορια. η τιμή τους συνήθως κυμάινεται γύρω από τα 15 ευρώ, χρήματα που πιστεύω ότι θα αξίζει να διαθέσεις.




> Καλησπερα μετα απο μια συντομη απουσια μου στο εξωτερικο σας ενημερωνο για την περιβοητη μαχη της κρητης.Οπως παντα ραντεβου στο ΑΣΤΟΡΙΑ Κυριακη βραδυ,τα περισοτερα εισητηρια ειναι προπουλημενα η αιθουσα λοιπον θα ειναι γεματη οπως παντα με ενα καταπληκτικο σκηνηκο(αν και βλεπω οτι της μοδας ειναι μια μοκετα στο παρκε!!!!!).Κανονικα ηταν καλεσμενος ο Μιχαλης Κεφαλιανος αλλα αφου θα αγωνιζετε στην Αμερικη καλεσμενος θα ειναι ενας αλλος καταπληκτικος αθλητης ο ΜΑΝΩΛΗΣ ΚΑΡΑΜΑΝΛΑΚΗΣ.
> Σας περιμενο ολους να ζησετε ενα ΜΙΣΤΕΡ ΚΡΗΤΗ.


Μακάρι να συνεχίσετε να βάζετε τον πήχη των αγώνων ψηλά, όπως μας συνήθισε ο chrisberg... 

Φαντάζομαι το "καλεσμένος" δε σημαίνει απαραίτητα ότι θα κάνει ποζάρισμα... :01. Unsure: 




> λογικα η στο θεατρο η στο κλειστο γυμναστηριο...
> 
> παιζει να κανει κανα guest ο σιωτης?
> ξερουμε τιποτα αλλο για αυτο τον αγωνα?


άκουσα ότι θα κάνει guest στον αγώνα της Λαμίας.

Περισσοτερες πληροφορίες για τιμές, συμμετοχές και λεπτομέριες του αγώνα ας περιμένετε από τους ανρθώπους της NAC τις επομενες μέρες.

ΜΒ

----------


## thegravijia

> άκουσα ότι θα κάνει guest στον αγώνα της Λαμίας.
> 
> 
> ΜΒ


οι πιο παλιοι λενε οτι ο Σιωτης εκανε τοσο σκληρες προπονησεις που εφθανε σε καταστασεις λιποθυμιας...
δυστυχως εγω δεν τον εχει πετυχει σε τετοια φαση οταν πηγαινα στο gym του...
αλλα ειναι θηριο - 130  κιλα γραμμωμενος..

_
ΜΒ: Μη βγαίνουμε εκτός θέματος_

----------


## NASSER

> Αυτό είναι σίγουρο κ εξασφαλισμενο;Ο Καραμανλακης ως γνωστον είναι επαγγελματίας της Ifbb και δεν ξερω πόσο του επιτρεπεται να συμμετεχει κ να υποστηριζει άλλες ομοσπονδίες.
> Επίσης είχα κανει ένα ερωτημασε αυτό το τόπικ τι υψους θα είναι τα χρηματικα ποσα στον αγωνα της Λαμίας αλλά δεν έχει απαντηθει ακόμα.Μπορουν να υπάρχουν διευκρινισεις πανω σε αυτο ;;Ευχαριστω εκ των προτέρων.


+1

----------


## Polyneikos

Από πολύ καλές πηγες επιβεβαιωθηκε ότι οντως ο Μανώλης Καραμανλακης,IFBB PRO, θα κατεβει στο MR ΚΡΗΤΗ της NAC στις 17 Μαϊου  να κανει guest posing καθως είναι επίσημος προσκεκλημενος των διοργανωτων του αγωνα της Κρήτης, Σταυρου και Ρενιας Κορασανη.
Εμεις να ευχηθούμε καλη επιτυχία στους διοργανωτες ,αν και η Κρητη παραδοσιακα εχει πολυ καλους αθλητες κ διοργανωσεις.
Μια φωτογραφία του Μανωλη Καραμανλάκη από το πρόσφατο guest posing στον αγωνα της Ifbb - Eoσδ:

----------


## NASSER

Eτσι ειναι οπως τα λεει ο Polyneikos :03. Thumb up: 
Nα ευχηθουμε στον Σταυρο και Ρανια Κορασανη τις καλυτερες ευχες μου στη διοργανωση τους καθως η επιλογη τους να εχουν επισημο καλεσμενο τον Καραμανλακη Μανωλη ειναι οτι καλυτερο!

----------


## Muscleboss

Μπράβο στο Κορασάνη δεν ήξερα οτι τον κάνει αυτός τον αγώνα.  :03. Thumb up: 

ΜΒ

----------


## Paco

Το καλο είναι ότι φετος γίνονται αγωνες σε ολη την περιφερεια και είναι πολύ σημαντικο αυτο,καλή επιτυχία στους διοργανωτες !!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

η ιστορία έχει δείξει πως στην περιφέρεια έχουν πολύ μεγάλη επιτυχία οι αγώνες σε σχέση με αθήνα με μεγάλη συμμετοχή κοινού και μεγαλύτερη ελευθερία κινήσεων για τους φιλοξενούμενους λόγω του ότι γίνονται σε όμορφους και οργανωμένους χώρους σε τουριστικές περιοχές :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Πραγματοποιηθηκε χθες,17.5.09, ο αγωνας Mr Κρητη με διοργανωτη τον Σταυρο Κορασανη υπό την αιγίδα της Nac.
Γενικος νικητης του αγωνα και Μr Κρητη αναδείχθηκε ο Κωστελετος Γιώργος, γνωστός πρωταθλητης από την Κερκυρα που τον ετοίμασε ο Γιώργος Σαϊτ και για αυτον τον αγωνα αλλα και για τον αγωνα της Κερκυρας.
Ο αγωνας είχε πολύ καλό επίπεδο,περισσότερες πληροφορίες προσεχώς !!

----------


## Panoz

> οι πιο παλιοι λενε οτι ο Σιωτης εκανε τοσο σκληρες προπονησεις που εφθανε σε καταστασεις λιποθυμιας...
> δυστυχως εγω δεν τον εχει πετυχει σε τετοια φαση οταν πηγαινα στο gym του...
> αλλα ειναι θηριο - *130  κιλα γραμμωμενος..*
> 
> _
> ΜΒ: Μη βγαίνουμε εκτός θέματος_


Υπερβαλεις νομιζω..

Ο Σιωτης ειναι ακομη ενεργος στο χωρο? ως αθλητης δηλαδη.

----------


## Polyneikos

Τελικα συμφωνα με επιβεβαιωμενες πηγες ο αγωνας στην Λαμια στις 20 Ιουνίου αναβάλλεται οριστικα.Απ΄οτι ακουστηκε υπήρξε πρόβλημα με τον χωρο,αν ξερει καποιος λεπτομερειες ή κατι περισσότερο ας μας ενημερωσει....

----------

